# Any "natural" way to keep flies off of our piggies?



## jbaskc (May 26, 2009)

We have 2 little girl piggies :1pig::1pig: that we got almost a month ago. They have a 20' x 20' outdoor pen, plus an inside 13' x 20' stall. The outside pen is just riddled with flies, some that bite. The poor things just look miserable! We plan to eat one of them & keep the other to raise piglets later on, so I really don't want to use chemicals if we can avoid them. (We don't even use Miracle Grow or any pesticides in our gardens, etc.) Any ideas of anything I can either put on the girls or put in or around the pen to keep the flies away? I know their poo & mud we keep wet for them aren't going to make it easy, but we need to do something! lol

TIA!


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I bought some stuff to spray on our dogs that has neem, citronella and a couple other things. Don't know if it would be okay on pigs or not, but you could search a pet supply place like Only Natural Pet and look at the stuff they have for control of fleas, ticks, etc. This stuff is strong-smelling. I have no doubt it would repel flies.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Make them a wallow, one that they can completely immerse themselves in, and let them make it into one gross mudhole. If it is hot enough they will spend much of the day in it, come out coated in mud which then dries and the flies haven't got a hope of penetrating it.

I have a huge wallow and in the summer my pigs look disgusting but there won't be a fly near them. A good wallow and an equally good coating of mud also helps with mites and lice.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Mud is the traditional pig favored method. DE is widely used by people for this purpose. Chickens and guineas keep the fly populations low.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------

